# SuperCo Charger



## Smoothwakey (Feb 2, 2009)

So here is my dream bike that I just finished building after what seems like forever waiting for bits to get here. It's done now though and it rides even better than it looks, the geometry is so dialled 15" chainstay makes it so good to manual and spin.

Thanks for looking
































Frame - SuperCo Charger 
Front shock/fork - Fox Racing Shox 831
Handlebars - Renthal Jump Bars 2" rise
Stem - Colony Team 
Headset - Colony Team
Grips - DMR Zip grips 
Saddle - Sunline V1
Seatpost - Thomson Elite 
Rear brake - Avid Elixir R
Cranks - Profile race, raw finish
Chain - 1/2 link
Pedals - Superstar Nano with Titanium axles
Chainring - Renthal BMX 28t
Front hub - Halo Purple Haze Spindoctor with 15mm adaptors
Rear hub - Halo Purple Haze djd 11t driver
Front rim - Halo Purple Haze 36h
Rear rim - Halo Purple Haze 36h 
Spokes - white ones
Nipples - black ones
Tyres - Schwalbe Table Top folding bead front, Intense Micro Knobby rear 
Tubes - Continental standard


----------



## TaRd (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

superco's are sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i would have went with a different style seat, but otherwise, that bike is tight...


----------



## tnickols (May 24, 2008)

sick bike, why go with the 831 while a 36 float can be had for cheaper and is a little more tested


----------



## Smoothwakey (Feb 2, 2009)

" *tnickols* sick bike, why go with the 831 while a 36 float can be had for cheaper and is a little more tested "

mostly because the 831 is the best part of 1 lbs (0.430kg) lighter. I got an awesome deal aswell so the price difference wasnt that much.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Dialed!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you ride all your bikes with the brakes on the opposite side?


----------



## Smoothwakey (Feb 2, 2009)

*ronnyg801* Do you ride all your bikes with the brakes on the opposite side?

Yeah man, Moto style front brake on the right. Also Im from the Australia and its pretty much the norm here.


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

whats the final weight?


----------



## flowrider13 (Sep 18, 2006)

nice ride!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

that is a gorgeous and sexy bike.

though i have to agree that the seat is a little random. a black DJ type seat would sort of complete that looks wise. not to mention, that seat stands a really good chance of getting jacket up pretty quick.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That saddle is pretty durable. I would just not run it so far back on the rails.

I've got a Selle road saddle that I've taken some hard impacts on. It's still fine. Though it does worry me since the rails creak in the shell... But it has done that since new.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Fu**ing sick ride! Dig the seat choice, makes it look light and fast...


----------



## win brooks (Dec 11, 2007)

Those Bikes are amazing. I rode one at Ray's, and it is extremely maneuverable and very fast. Great job!


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

so where did you get the renthal bits for your bike - i love the sprocket 

and im guessing the bars are steel since theyre 22.2?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.renthal.com/File/MTB_coming_soon.asp

Interesting... the Jumpbar is a 22.2 aluminum bar. Not as light as I expected though.


----------



## Smoothwakey (Feb 2, 2009)

*Renthal Bits*

I got the Renthal bits from "charlie the bike monger", who is in the UK, Australia is always slow getting new products and I was set on the renthal bits as soon as I saw them.

I know they are not the lightest but with renthal you know they arent going to break and they look so sexy especially the sprocket


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

that bike is super nice and im really liking the renthal bars - their moto stuff is always super nice

i looked around but looks like these arnt available in the states yet?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Sweet ride, I was just poking around on their site, I saw them at Ray's last week as well.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

My new raw xl charger. Just finished it.


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

^^sexy bike, love the raw, and to the op, love your bike, i dig baby blue and those type colors


----------

